# DIY chelated iron?



## Alexplosive (Mar 24, 2006)

You can order Iron Chelate here:

http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/store/aquaticplantfood.php

Scroll down about halfway.


----------



## jrs (Dec 25, 2005)

I work in a lab so I have access to many different chemicals. I am just wondering what form the chelated iron comes in?


----------



## Alexplosive (Mar 24, 2006)

Maybe you can email Greg and ask him.

http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/contact-us/


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

If you work in a lab then ask a chemist. Chelated iron is not something you can just whip up.

You might start by reading the Wikipedia article on Chelation.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chelate


----------



## Alexplosive (Mar 24, 2006)

I would just buy a bag from Greg Watson and get it over with... I dont mean to insult your knowledge with chemistry JRS but I think that it would be wiser not to make your own plant nutrients in your lab. Just my opinion.


----------



## jrs (Dec 25, 2005)

sure guys


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

I believe there has been a discussion in the past that Seachem uses some form of chelated iron that is taken up easier by the plant than some of the other ETDA-iron offerings. It is expensive, though.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

you can buy 2 liters of it for 22 bucks at dr foster smith....I would hope 2 liters should last quite some time.


----------



## jrs (Dec 25, 2005)

2 litres in Canada is $46.99  Now do you see why I am looking for a cheaper alternative


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

A pound of the chelated iron from Greg Watson is much more iron that you would get in 2 liters of the Seachem.


----------



## Alexplosive (Mar 24, 2006)

oblongshrimp said:


> you can buy 2 liters of it for 22 bucks at dr foster smith....I would hope 2 liters should last quite some time.


You can make 2.3 Liters for $8.99 + shipping (half pound) if you buy the dry stuff from Greg Watson.

Edit: Rex, you beat me to it! Its true, you can make about 4.5 liters with 1 pound.


----------



## medicineman (Sep 28, 2005)

Seachem stuff is stabilized by utilizing gluconate and not artificial chelator (EDTA and the likes) based. 
The process involves heating with boiler and a series of metodological mixing. I'd say it is not that easy to make, moreover most of the time you are required to buy a big bulk of materials when you need just a few pounds (or even a few grams).

I speak from a manufacturer-to-be side... making chealted iron that stays stable and has the correct formula to maintain aestetical aspects on aquarium use is not that easy and may take some time of formulating, experimenting and a lenghty testing on controlled subjects. There are individual "working range" for each chelating agent and the nature of whatever raw material you are using is important as well to match that.
I consider myself lucky enough that I've been able to create my own chelated iron-trace mix. Sheer luck indeed to do it in a short time without a team of scientist.

I'd say at the other side of the world you still can get those advanced iron chelate for cheap (esp get some from bulk one from GW). We have to pay almost US$ 20 just to get 250mL of TMG, and that is not so easily since these products are not well distributed.


----------

